

'Friendly' drone on dog leash takes off - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26934924

======
andymoe
Link to the company: [http://www.fotokite.com](http://www.fotokite.com)

Congrats to Sergei and the rest of the team. They have been working really
hard on this and it's nice to see the good press continue.

